# Even tough gamers cry [Saddest moments in video game history?]



## Thunder (Apr 15, 2010)

In your opinion, what is the saddest moments in any video game you've played?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 spoiler</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Ghost's death</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bioshock 2 spoiler</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Augustus Sinclair's death
The "Sad" ending
The fate of Mark Meltzer</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Halo 3 spoiler</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Johnson's death</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 15, 2010)

I've only cried while playing Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I've only cried while playing Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.


This, but I didn't cry, was just upset.

Mother 3 definitely.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 15, 2010)

Lol, guys, this isn't a "What moments in gaming history did you cry"? It's just a topic for those sad moments.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 15, 2010)

sonic adventure 2 battle ending


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/o6eh8DuoOYc


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 15, 2010)

FF7. Massive Spoiler.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/9qnyxd7Vq0Q
Why did she have to die!!</div>

This scene in Shadow Colossus. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/Pg2cMlLP15Q&feature=related</div>

And this one.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/sPMFXfNk1IM</div>


----------



## Caius (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh boy here we go. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Metal Gear Solid 3&4</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
When snake makes it finally to the lake where the boss is waiting, I honestly just lose it. Even if the fight isn't over you KNOW what's coming, and then they throw the plot twist at you that it wasn't even russia that started all this, it was america and volgin's stupidity. You just can't not feel bad for the boss. 

In metal gear solid 4, your last boss fight with liquid ocelot is just... wow. Everything that built up to it, including Johnny and Meryl's engagement, the microwave scene, Raiden's RIPPING OFF HIS ARMS.. it all just builds up to the epic ending of the game, and to find out (with that music playing ;- that Ocelot was fighting for your side the entire time? It's just... a plot twist you don't expect.
</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Drakengard 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
I never really cried during the first game except a stray tear shed at the canon ending, but that's not the point. In drakengard 2 it just throws opportunities to sob from all directions. First opportunity is when you find out what happened between Oror and Gismor, and what kind of person Oror was, and that goes off into what Caim did TO Oror while he was still poisoned. You just have to wonder, what happened to the hero of the game?

Well not even he's spared. When you're in the district of precious life, Caim slays your party member Urick, while he leaps in front of the blade to protect Nowe. I dunno about you guys but the last scene where Nowe is just holding Urick in his arms and dying... I cried. Hard. 

Then we move on to the Sanctuary, where the hero of the first game and his dragon begin to burn into ash because Caim asked Nowe and Legna to kill angelus, that it would be a blessing for them both. You really just lose it when caim turns around, staring at the camera, and all the cutscenes of what they did in the first game comes back. 

The final moment of sadness in this game has to be the first and third endings. They're basically the same, except in the third Eris doesn't become the goddess. In the first though, your long-time companion a death from above ally turns on you, Legna. Now the interesting thing about legna, is that he's actually nowe's father, and they both know it. All during the fight nowe made comments about how he used to sleep in the dragons wings for warmpth and on the last strike legna falls screaming nowe's name asjdgajgejfg.

Drakengard!
</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Crisis Core</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Really. If you played crisis core and DIDN'T cry, something was wrong with you. You get through the entire game, listening to Genesis talk like everything's ending, that he's going to die and he needs help, but when he finally outright asks for it Sephiroth denies him. But it's not even THAT.

The build up to Nibelhiem is one of the most 'GUESS WHAT' obvious pointers that there are. Kunsel and Luxrey keep emailing Zack, Zack tells Aerith that he'll be home, just wait. He keeps telling cloud everything will be okay...

Four years later after sephiroth took the coocoo out of the clock, Zack is dragging a comatose cloud around the world, and all you get are these messages from Zack's peers when shinra sends out a message that says Zack was killed in battle. 

From that point on it basically builds up to the inevitable end that you KNOW is coming if you ever played FFVII, but it still hurts nonetheless. Zack fights his way through THOUSANDS of soldiers, I mean... in the last scene THREE are left out of helicoptors, etc. Cloud crawls over to his body in the rain as he passes on all that he has left of his mentor... and then just like that he dies. 

Of course it's a square game so they play amazingly sad music, have zack ask if this makes him a hero, and no one remembers that Sephiroth's coocoo is still out of the clock. 
</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Final Fantasy XII</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Yeah call me a sap, I cried like a little *censored.4.0*.
In the first cutscene you see this glorious empire ready to go to war for their king, the prince JUST married to princess ashe. Talk about a day for a wedding and a funeral, you see the prince take an arrow to the chest and fall off his chocobo, only to be carried into the next scene, his funeral. 

Vaan on the other hand has his own share of the baww, his brother Reks being in the same fight and dying within the first playable scene of the game, he wasn't even fully dead as Vaan remembers two years before that bringing him flowers while he was recovering.. but he never pulled through. 

 The last scene all you see is balthier and fran supposedly blow up while saving the rest of the group. The most memorable part of that game by far has to be him talking about how the main character never dies, and Ashelia's screech of his name as they fly off. 

But oh wait there's more. Gabranth, long time brother, part time villain in the game, holds Basch's hand and talks about his goal to protect Lord Larsa while he's -dying- in the back of the strahl. What. The. Hell. He can't talk about how great a brother Basch was, not throwing him off the back of the ship, but he's loyal to the end and I cried at that even, and how Basch takes over his life. ;-;

Rip gabranth
</div>

This is the last one on this post, I promise
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Final Fantasy XIII</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Yeah, sue me I cried. It was just one hit after the other in this game and it didn't take as long as it usually did to get me going. 

Hope and his mother join the resistance fight, his mother taking a gun and going off with Snow while Hope remains with Vanille and the rest of the refugees that couldn't fight. This of course ends with Hope's mom dying by a long fall off a bridge, Snow losing grip on her hand.. and Hope watching from afar as his mother is -dropped-. 

But Snow has it hard too, you know. He's racing to the fal'c to save his girl before she turns into a crystal, or worse. Did I mention that Snow and Serah are engaged to be married? I didn't? Well that was a few days before this scene, and she becomes a huge chunk of rock right in front of Snow, which leads to him being arrested as he stays behind to try and pull her from the crystal. 

That's just the half of it, believe it or not. 

I'm going to do some skipping around here, but another main character, Sazh, goes to palomPolom with Vanille, where he finds his lost son, well wouldn't you know it that all he has to do is HUG this little boy, he's like... 6? at most? and he turns to another damn crystal. SJGFJGFEHF. How would you be feeling if you just found your son that you were looking for, decided to give him a hug and then BAM SHINY ROCK. 

I'd be crying.

Now we move on more towards the end of the game. You fight Commander Yaag Rosch, and wouldn't you know it, you win. It's a fairly nice victory until he comes stumbling out of his machine, talks to you all, picks up his headset and says that everyone is free from the command of PSICOM, and that he believed and wanted to be on your side the entire time. The party leaves him as he tells them to, only to have something attack him...

So what does he do? Pick up a gun or a sword?

No. 

He pulls a *censored.3.0*ing grenade out of his clothes, and blows himself up to save everyone. 

And then you have the very end of the game, Vanille and Fang, a constant fight to see who becomes ragnorok. But what happens instead? Fang and Vanille become left behind when the final boss is defeated, retreating back into the world as they finish their focus, and save cocoon. But.. at the price of what they did, you see them at the very end turning to crystal for their sacrifice, and forever staying like that, to be the heart of that world. 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

</div> 

I'll probably come back with Kingdom Hearts, and a few other games.


----------



## Pear (Apr 15, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MW2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Ghost's and Roache's death. It's especially eerie to witness your own character's death from a first person perspective.</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Halo 3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Sgt. Johnson's death</div> 

That's about all I can remember.


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (Apr 15, 2010)

too many to name


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 15, 2010)

I remember wanting to yell 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MW2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">"*censored.3.0* NO GHOST AND ROACH CAN'T DIE DAMMIT"</div>

Then the TWEWY and PMD2 endings were amazing.


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 15, 2010)

The ending to Call of Duty 4.  Modern Warfare 2's campaign can't even compare to how awesome Call of Duty 4's was.  Watching Gaz get shot right there on the bridge...

The ending to Half Life 2 Episode 2 kind of made me sad.

Star Wars Republic commando had a moving ending too.

I know there are more games that I haven't listed, but I can't quite think of them off the top of my head.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 15, 2010)

Half Life 2 Episode 2 <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Father dies.</div>
Cod4<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Gaz/Griggs</div>
CodMW2<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Ghost/Roach</div>
*censored.3.0*ing Rainbow Six Vegas!<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">When that guy dies in the sewer.[/spoi;er]</div>


----------



## AndyB (Apr 15, 2010)

Bioshock 2 had it's fair share. I can't really think right now.


----------



## Nic (Apr 15, 2010)

Ghosts death and Roach.  Sniff sniff


----------



## gerardo781 (Apr 15, 2010)

Half Life 2: Episode 2.


----------



## Pear (Apr 15, 2010)

The music's just so god damn dramatic. :[
http://www.youtube.com/v/T8KxfWdYIEM&feature=related


----------



## David (Apr 15, 2010)

nah i wouldnt say sgt johnsons, it wasnt dramatic enough, it wasnt saddening at all, ghost and roach on the other hand... after playing for 5 hours and really liking those character, seeing their death was pretty depressing.

http://www.youtube.com/v/Nwx9HWk1vK4


----------



## Caius (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm still trying to think of more games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 15, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Elite Beat Agents</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/26i8Qkj4BSc</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pok


----------



## Yokie (Apr 16, 2010)

Both PMD endings. (1 & 2)


----------



## VantagE (Apr 16, 2010)

MGS4 ending <--- One of the best games of all times, very sad ending with Snake and Ocelot part..


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Elite Beat Agents</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/26i8Qkj4BSc</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pok


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ooo I have a favorite one.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Chrono Trigger</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">  there is an optional quest ending where you play only lucca and go back to the day her mother remained crippled.  The first time I played it I didn't look around the whole house and couldn't understand what was going on, and sure enough the mother ended up with crushed legs.... it cut to Lucca crying and when you go back to the future Robo comforts you saying perhaps some things can't be changed in time...  it upset me both cause I liked Lucca's character and it was the one thing she wanted to change in her past, and just the philosophical thought that you aren't in control of your fate in the end...</div>


----------



## Caius (Apr 16, 2010)

... D:


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't think I've ever cried over a video game.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

I dont cry per say, i just sit like 'O.......M.........G!!!!!!!!'. Idk what my saddest game moment is tbh.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 16, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> sonic adventure 2 ending


This.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 16, 2010)

FF13 (spoiler free)

Well, I was at my friends house, and he was on the last chapter and we beat the game, and it was so...

And Leona Lewis singing in the background didnt help 

One of the best endings ever, and it's just WTF enough to keep me interested, and the graphics would almost qualify for photo-realism....
I didnt cry, I wanted to, though


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caleb (Apr 16, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> The good and sad endings to Bioshock 2.
> 
> I can't think of any others right now.


The good ending filled me with emotion, I'm not sure if I've ever cried over a video game, but I have gotten sad.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 16, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I've only cried while playing Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.


What part?


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I've only cried while playing Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.


^
;-;


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muffun (Apr 16, 2010)

...Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.

;_;


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 16, 2010)

Roach and Ghost's death on MW2


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 16, 2010)

I cried at the end of Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team, and I got really emotional at the end of Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time.
lol, thats all.


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention something.  Heavy Rain also probably has one of the saddest endings ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjJCI0pe62Q&feature=related


Also, I don't get why Pokemon Mystery Dungeon's ending was interpreted as being so sad.  It's pretty obvious that you weren't really gone and would eventually come back.  Herp derp, they did it in the past game too.


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 16, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot to mention something.  Heavy Rain also probably has one of the saddest endings ever.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjJCI0pe62Q&feature=related
> 
> ...


I know, but still, you can't rly help it. Well at least I can't.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

everyone has a different taste in games. So what if he likes it?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> everyone has a different taste in games. So what if he likes it?


He is wrong for taking a liking to something that the crowd does not approve of, and therefore should be severely punished.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is popular is not always right. What is right is not always popular.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is sarcastic and not to be taken literally is sarcastic and not to be taken literally.
What stupid people do should not be taken literally either.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

When Xion died.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/1fiCG4ZwJ5I</div>

Even Roxas cried! I kinda laughed when he said "Who will I have icecream with?!".

And other Kingdom Hearts moments I can't remember.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">When Xion died.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/1fiCG4ZwJ5I
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Put that in a spoiler please, some might not have gotten the game yet.</div>


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or that too.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

I found this video on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/v/KBp8Wxsl_b4

It has 10 of the saddest moments.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

I nearly cried at that Pokemon one someone posted.


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2010)

If Nintendo said that being heterosexual would make you be able to buy the next console, I think Tye would break up with Andrew.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

What's the big deal here? Tye likes Nintendo games...so what? Is that somehow causing you all pain or something?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> What's the big deal here? Tye likes Nintendo games...so what? Is that somehow causing you all pain or something?


^ this


----------



## AndyB (Apr 16, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FT4YbO_1mvA&autoplay=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FT4YbO_1mvA&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
/Tye's arguments


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FT4YbO_1mvA&autoplay=1'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FT4YbO_1mvA&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


Even though i lol'd you can gtfo if your gunna flame my friend.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> If Nintendo said that being heterosexual would make you be able to buy the next console, I think Tye would break up with Andrew.


Haha, no.

And don't think that I agree with every single thing Nintendo says or does, because that's not true. I've disagreed with some of their choices before, but I'm not going to betray them for it. The same applies to Apple.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think you would have a tough time deciding between the two.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> What's the big deal here? Tye likes Nintendo games...so what? Is that somehow causing you all pain or something?


It's not bothering me, but it doesn't hurt him asking him, right? If no in the world ever debated, well, nothing would ever be settled.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 16, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a joke and was already said in the thread, so quiet down skippy.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well still.


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, that would never and could never happen. And even if it did, as much as I love Nintendo games, I love Andrew more.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (Apr 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (Apr 17, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2010)

Take your mindless arguing out of my topic >:|


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyway, back on topic. This is pretty sad.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/KuvSDedrtKM</div>


----------



## David (Apr 17, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 17, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (Apr 17, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (Apr 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (Apr 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 17, 2010)

Stop judging Tye for his opinions.. and that he doesn't like girlies. Geez Louise!


----------



## Ricano (Apr 17, 2010)

Let's not have another thread killed by the trio that is Tye/Sanji/David.

Uncharted: Seeing Elena on the brink of death.

Final Fantasy XIII: Vanille's dark secret revealed to Sazh.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 17, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangy (Apr 17, 2010)

i cried when i lost a minigame in mario party 6


----------



## Wish (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2010)

<big>*<big><big><big>GET. THE FRANK. OUT OF MY TOPIC!</big></big></big>*</big>


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 17, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> <big>*<big><big><big>GET. THE FRANK. OUT OF MY TOPIC!</big></big></big>*</big>


Oh snap. You be scarin' me Bran.

On topic, I'd have to pick the Shadow of the Colossus one that was mentioned before. AGRO! D=


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 17, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 17, 2010)

i have never cried in a vidya gaem.

i guess i'm too manly for that >


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 17, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> i cried when i lost a minigame in mario party 6


i did too  :'(


----------



## Ricano (Apr 17, 2010)

Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> i have never cried in a vidya gaem.
> 
> i guess i'm too manly for that >



(un)


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 17, 2010)

Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't double post.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 17, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't backseat mod.


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 17, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QQ cry more

i think i did tear in PMD2


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 17, 2010)

Wii Music

....Only 30 dollars.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Wii Music
> 
> ....Only 30 dollars.


I was talking about retail stores, not online. =p It's still $49.99 at Toys "R" Us, although we don't have any in stock at the moment.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 17, 2010)

*FACEPALM* Cliff Dying in Dead Rising.


----------

